# Spoon Flies?



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

A pure traditionalist I'm sure would shy away from such a thing. How many of you have tied/used one?


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

I use them on reds And catch some byproducts as well. I dont tie them but they do hurt when they hit the back of your noggin.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've tied and used a few.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a spoon fly. I've caught reds on them....especially in off color water.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use them from time to time in saltwater and fresh. But their not my go to


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I use a Dupree spoon quite a bit up here in the Choctawhatchee Bay. They produce, especially in the darker water.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

I've used them with minimal luck and don't really like they way they feel when throwing... maybe I have not had the right tie but they seem very wind resistant to me (and I throw a lot of poppers and divers). Not my go to by any means.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Flycastangler said:


> I use them on reds And catch some byproducts as well. I dont tie them but they do hurt when they hit the back of your noggin.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks
I'm gonna tie some up for next week, back bays Placida/Charlotte harbors


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My first poling skiff redfish on a fly I tied was on a pearl shrimp spoon fly I tied.


----------



## Jack smith (Aug 25, 2015)

Vinny L said:


> A pure traditionalist I'm sure would shy away from such a thing. How many of you have


I use the best one I’ve ever seen tied, Rich Walden in LA ties them. The are made by hand and about 20 bucks a copy, but most durable and best action of them all. All epoxy, they sink right and catch almost all
My reds....can send u his number if u need


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Jack smith said:


> I use the best one I’ve ever seen tied, Rich Walden in LA ties them. The are made by hand and about 20 bucks a copy, but most durable and best action of them all. All epoxy, they sink right and catch almost all
> My reds....can send u his number if u need


Thank you
I'm gonna try to tie my own, if they don't work I'll take you up on the Phone# offer.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I am partial to the Kirks Spoon and the Waldner spoon. Each has their place in a fly box. When I take out folks new to fly fishing, I usually put on a spoon. When no other flies are working, I usually put on a spoon. That's why I keep them in rotation. 

They are a staple in the grassed up ponds along the gulf coast, due in part to being mostly weedless. Kirks is great for shallow ponds, spooky fish and longer leads because they are generally lighter, land kind of soft and have a slow sink rate (Kirk does tie in lead for some of his spoons). Waldners don't land as softly and sink pretty fast, so I like them in deeper ponds and on days were you have quick shots and need the fly to get down to the fish fast.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Jack smith said:


> The are made by hand and about 20 bucks a copy, but most durable and best action of them all.


He still ties them for fly shops. Orlando Outfitters has a bunch in stock for $14 a pop. They tend to last forever...just don't break one off!


----------



## Jessincase (Mar 9, 2021)

One of my friends ties a bunch for me using acrylic fingernails. They are the absolute jam.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

I've never beaded for trout. Never nymphed for steelhead. Haven't found it necessary to toss a spoon fly to redfish.
(Although all of my Louisiana buddies have a few tucked back in the corner of their flyboxes)

If you want to do it, I won't judge (well, maybe a little...)

confession: I do keep a few Pistol Petes in my bass box for when the ponds are muddy...


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Jessincase said:


> One of my friends ties a bunch for me using acrylic fingernails. They are the absolute jam.


Nice idea


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

fatman said:


> I've never beaded for trout. Never nymphed for steelhead. Haven't found it necessary to toss a spoon fly to redfish.
> (Although all of my Louisiana buddies have a few tucked back in the corner of their flyboxes)
> 
> If you want to do it, I won't judge (well, maybe a little...)
> ...


Thanks for non-judgement zone


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Jack smith said:


> I use the best one I’ve ever seen tied, Rich Walden in LA ties them. The are made by hand and about 20 bucks a copy, but most durable and best action of them all. All epoxy, they sink right and catch almost all
> My reds....can send u his number if u need


I'm showing my age.... I remember when they were $10 each at Uptown Angler.....


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

There is the old argument that a spoon fly is not a fly.... it is a spoon. Yes, they work, but they can also be splashy and also will put twists in your line. I used them ages ago, but never throw them now. I've found other patterns to be more effective without the twists in the line.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

fatman said:


> I've never beaded for trout. Never nymphed for steelhead. Haven't found it necessary to toss a spoon fly to redfish.


And you don't mess around with Jim......

True to your comment, I have one tucked away in one of my boxes but have yet to ever throw one.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Spoon flies do lure you in


----------



## jkschwab1 (May 28, 2020)

Jack smith said:


> I use the best one I’ve ever seen tied, Rich Walden in LA ties them. The are made by hand and about 20 bucks a copy, but most durable and best action of them all. All epoxy, they sink right and catch almost all
> My reds....can send u his number if u need


can you send me his number for the spoon fly? i am in louisiana and would like to try them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WC53 said:


> Spoon flies do lure younin


A bit early for drunk MicroSkiffing...


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A bit early for drunk MicroSkiffing...



It's 5 o'clock somewhere. Don't judge.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

they work for numerous species, don't be a snob spooning is fun


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinnydip said:


> they work for numerous species, don't be a snob spooning is fun


I like to tip my spoon fly with a strip of squid.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

If you look down this thread link, I did a spoon recipe I came up with some years back and it works really well.









Whats everyone been tying?


That dog will hunt. Why do you think you need to up your hook size? When I tie flies like that one thing I'll do is trim the flash material in the hook gap down. It'll make sure you have a clear hook gap to set the hook and help the fly to ride correctly. What material is the green collar...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

I use spoon flies for sheepshead. Slowly scoot them along the bottom and the sheep love them. I think it’s the fact that it’s hard like a crab shell is what makes them effective... I believe there are some commercially tied options you can purchase online like dupre’s spoon fly.
Cheers.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Backwater said:


> If you look down this thread link, I did a spoon recipe I came up with some years back and it works really well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Jack smith said:


> I use the best one I’ve ever seen tied, Rich Walden in LA ties them. The are made by hand and about 20 bucks a copy, but most durable and best action of them all. All epoxy, they sink right and catch almost all
> My reds....can send u his number if u need


Rich is the Man !


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Entree’ the daredevil


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Spoon flies don't wobble unless you use a loop knot
that is if you actually use one


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

The most redfish I ever caught in one day on the fly, 15, were on a Dupree spoon fly. I could have easily caught twice that many if I had kept fishing. I usually tie all my flies, but I would just rather buy a spoon fly now and then.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I am a spoon fly aficionado, have used it extensively in VA in the flats, those reds like the gold spoon. I have learned a couple things, use a 10" 20lb test bite tippet, not for abrasive mouth protection but for action on the spoon. A stiffer 20lb mono works the best, with a loop knot off course. The other tip is use a 10-12' leader down to 8lb on the last two feet, attach that to the 20lb 10" bit tippet. That set up gives you the best control and wobble of that fly. 
Reference retrieves, fish the spoon like a streamer on tidal flows across structure. Or swim it like a minnow with a strip strip pause cadence against the current.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

They are great for kids and old people.......


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

And 80ish% of y’all don’t even fish them correctly


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Good info on the spoon. Took me a while to develop my own pattern with some help from Scott Sparrow and Skipper Ray 15 or 20 years ago out of the lower Laguna then I was able to get set up with die cut for mylar material and had about a thousand made. Now I just tie it up n the hook with or without a weed guard and use epoxy over the mylar and place on a wheel to die takes couple minutes per especially with a batch. I like pink, blue, black and gold you can use marker to create other colors backs are all silver till you color them. The pattern is the key and the hook I like Gama B10S stinger in 4 or 2. Enjoy!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> They are great for kids and old people.......


Always a little ray of sunshine!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> And 80ish% of y’all don’t even fish them correctly


Did you use that CNN covid death rate calculator to whip up that figure?


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you use that CNN covid death rate calculator to whip up that figure?


Yes


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes. Sometimes.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Capt.Ron said:
> And 80ish% of y’all don’t even fish them correctly
> 
> Did you use that CNN covid death rate calculator to whip up that figure?


Glad I'm in that 20 percentile! If not, then I'm a goner!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Entree’ the daredevil
> 
> 
> View attachment 172919


I had one of those when I was a kid for bass and snook. Yes I know they were meant for pike. Neva caught the 1st fish with it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve_Mevers said:


> The most redfish I ever caught in one day on the fly, 15, were on a Dupree spoon fly. I could have easily caught twice that many if I had kept fishing. I usually tie all my flies, but I would just rather buy a spoon fly now and then.


I stopped using the Dupree's in Charlotte Harbor back in the day cause I thought it was cheating and my purest buddies got on my case about using something that looked like hardware on the end of my fly line! So I stopped, went cold turkey. Then some years later I came up with my own design (not the one I posted). I'm not spilling the beans.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I purchased some materials/hooks from Sight Cast Fishing Company. I'll tie up a couple for myself and by request my Capt. who I'm fishing with on the 29th out of LGI. I've never used one on a fly rod only on my casters and those would be like the Duprees, Johnson Minnow or similar Spoons. Ya think the Loon UV resin is good enough or should I use my flex coat rod wrap finish or their 15 minute reel seat epoxy and spin it on the drier wheel?


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I would go with the Epoxy finish, and a drier wheel, it will be the most durable and you can make it very thin which adds to the action of the spoon fly.


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

Money.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

Alright, I'm convinced I need to give it another try. Thanks for all of the tips guys. I'll give it a go this weekend!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Flycastangler said:


> View attachment 172955
> 
> Money.


I'm thinking a little marabou for a tail. What do ya think?


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Loogie said:


> I would go with the Epoxy finish, and a drier wheel, it will be the most durable and you can make it very thin which adds to the action of the spoon fly.


Thank you


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you use that CNN covid death rate calculator to whip up that figure?


That's why he put that "ish" in there. That allows him to be able to be within +/- 50% and still not be inaccurate. 


Please @Capt.Ron , inform us how were are all doing it wrong. I've never used one so I know I have never done it wrong.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

kjnengr said:


> That's why he put that "ish" in there. That allows him to be able to be within +/- 50% and still not be inaccurate.
> 
> 
> Please @Capt.Ron , inform us how were are all doing it wrong. I've never used one so I know I have never done it wrong.


Gotta use them tiny micro snap swivels like the ********* been doin since da 50’s.
C O O N A S S E S is censored?!? Bwahaha


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

kjnengr said:


> That's why he put that "ish" in there. That allows him to be able to be within +/- 50% and still not be inaccurate.
> 
> 
> Please @Capt.Ron , inform us how were are all doing it wrong. I've never used one so I know I have never done it wrong.



Ignore is a great feature for that guy!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

So I tied up a few yesterday, grabbed one and walk to the river behind my house. Viewing from the dock as I stripped it back looked pretty good, a lot of wobble and on the pause it sank slowly with a flutter. It behaved much like my casting spoons. I'm not sure if I'll use it though, just didn't seem right. I'll give them to the Capt. I'm fishing with next Thursday in Placida, see what he does with them.
Regarding the "Ignore feature", I have a built in one. After thirty years of teaching with Left wing loons its my defense mechanism. Safer then beating the shit out of someone. Been there done that. I just wanna tie and go fishin


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Loogie said:


> Ignore is a great feature for that guy!


Am I supposed to ignore Ron, Smackdaddy, or myself? I'm not sure which of those three shit stirrers you're talking about.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Yes 🤣


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

kjnengr said:


> Am I supposed to ignore Ron, Smackdaddy, or myself? I'm not sure which of those three shit stirrers you're talking about.


Sorry, I should have been more clear, I ignore Capt Ron! He is full of sunshine!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Loogie said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear, I ignore Capt Ron! He is full of sunshine!


Loogie
You have a 2021 BT Mosquito? If you don't mind my "picking you brain" pm me if not, no-worries.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry, I’ve been guiding. 

So the way I was taught from Kirk “Kirk’s spoon”, and Capt. Blane Townsend “ used spoons since the late 90’s” 

you tie in a small 30lb swivel about a foot up from the lure, and use a loop know to enhance the action. What this does, it stops the twist in your leader from casting and fishing it.
@Smackdaddy53 ”that’s racist” 😂


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Loogie said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear, I ignore Capt Ron! He is full of sunshine!


Thanks that makes my life m


Loogie said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear, I ignore Capt Ron! He is full of sunshine!


i would ignore everyone and do what ya do. That’s what I do.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> Sorry, I’ve been guiding.
> 
> So the way I was taught from Kirk “Kirk’s spoon”, and Capt. Blane Townsend “ used spoons since the late 90’s”
> 
> ...


I know, just like everything else.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Vinny L said:


> Loogie
> You have a 2021 BT Mosquito? If you don't mind my "picking you brain" pm me if not, no-worries.


Sure, I just sent you a pm.


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

skinnydip said:


> Good info on the spoon. Took me a while to develop my own pattern with some help from Scott Sparrow and Skipper Ray 15 or 20 years ago out of the lower Laguna then I was able to get set up with die cut for mylar material and had about a thousand made. Now I just tie it up n the hook with or without a weed guard and use epoxy over the mylar and place on a wheel to die takes couple minutes per especially with a batch. I like pink, blue, black and gold you can use marker to create other colors backs are all silver till you color them. The pattern is the key and the hook I like Gama B10S stinger in 4 or 2. Enjoy!


Sell any of yours? New to fly fishing here in the port A area.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

PM me and I will get some to you


----------



## Fly Junkie (Jun 6, 2018)

That’s a spoon... not a Fly


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

So do the guys that refuse to fish a spoon use a dry dropper rig and or indicators? Or is that against the rules also?


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

anything you build from scratch is a fly. if you want to be a snob quit fishing flies with synthetics and only use natural fibers. just sayin....


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I’ve made a few and cast ones made by others. I’m another one that doesn’t like how they cast, for me, spoon flies will tend to veer off track and do odd aerodynamic things when casting. Don’t like that sort of randomness injected into the cast when I’m wanting pinpoint control. So, for me spoon flies just sit in the box and get never touched.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Agree they will skip when they hit the water I never use them when I am focusing on big trout but if I have a novice customer their attraction qualities and light presentation on the ones I tie can help them catch reds and even drum when they otherwise cant get the fly in the right spot. Not unusual for them to turn around and eat it. They have their place in my skiff for that reason alone, they are effective.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I find the spoons I tie with a hook guard to be very effective in a deep mangrove cast, easy to plop over branches if necessary. The sinking action it has is super effective under the mangrove. The Snook and Reds smack it pretty hard, as well as the Mangrove snappers.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Spoons are materials tied to a hook, casted and presented to a fish. That is fly fishing. If it's not, then you can throw gurglers and pop'n bugs in that category too, and that would be heresy!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Dug this up from and old fly box. One of the first flies I tied when I was around 12. Never used one but may try it out just for fun. Tying for me back then involved any household item that I could attach to a hook.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

That's cool Str8! Looks like it may have been cut from a beer can? I'm gonna guess Milwaukee's Best flavor...


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> I am partial to the Kirks Spoon and the Waldner spoon. Each has their place in a fly box. When I take out folks new to fly fishing, I usually put on a spoon. When no other flies are working, I usually put on a spoon. That's why I keep them in rotation.
> 
> They are a staple in the grassed up ponds along the gulf coast, due in part to being mostly weedless. Kirks is great for shallow ponds, spooky fish and longer leads because they are generally lighter, land kind of soft and have a slow sink rate (Kirk does tie in lead for some of his spoons). Waldners don't land as softly and sink pretty fast, so I like them in deeper ponds and on days were you have quick shots and need the fly to get down to the fish fast.


I still remember the day we were in your little Native SUV and you had just finished telling me how much you hated the Waldner style spoons when we finally started catching fish.....on Waldner style spoons. R.I.P. North Flat. Spoons are good for when it’s super grassy and for getting a rise out of Capt. “I do it better than you”


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

This whole conversation makes me reminisce about the good ol days with Pete on the local board. 



redchaser said:


> Spoons are good for when it’s super grassy and for getting a rise out of Capt. “I do it better than you”


Solid Gold, Solid Gold.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Interesting conversation for someone new to this forum. I especially like the snipes about what is a fly and what is not.
My definition: If it doesn't have the mass to pull line from a spinning/baitcasting/conventional reel to fishing distance, its a fly.

Every so-called "traditionalist" draws the line somewhere and calls it a virtue.


----------

